# What is this moss?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks Fissiden but I've never seen it stick straight up like that.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, I was looking at Fissidens but not like this. Maybe a specific species that's standing up? Or it's grown emersed?

---
I was looking at different species of Fissidens and there are a few where I live. I'm going to have to look around.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm guessing it's Fissidens adianthoides.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> I'm guessing it's Fissidens adianthoides.


I think you may be right. I did a little poking around my self. Are you going to try and grow it? Be nice on a shrimp tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, it grows native here in Ohio. I’ll go look for it. Don’t think it’s aquatic though.


———
Oh, I think I found this. It’s 
Fissidens grandifrons


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> Yeah, it grows native here in Ohio. I'll go look for it. Don't think it's aquatic though.
> 
> ---
> Oh, I think I found this. It's
> Fissidens grandifrons


If it likes a lot of moisture you may be able to train it to grow submerged. The leaf shape might change though.


----------

